
Show HN: Gurn – A fast way to navigate your web at home or work - sgmccli
https://www.gurn.io
======
sgmccli
Hi everyone,

My co-founder and I have been working on Gurn for the past 12 months or so and
thought it was about time we shared it more widely for feedback.

Gurn is a tool that changes how people find and share information,
particularly in the workplace where search engines never quite seem to
deliver. It is born out of the frustration we and our colleagues experienced
working in large enterprises trying to find things and never being able to.
This is a problem that we only see getting worse as information becomes more
protected and companies are less inclined to expose data to search engines –
leaving only the most open data as searchable.

Gurn works by allowing people to link keywords to URLs. These short words or
phrases can then be used to navigate around the web. We believe that people
understand their organisations best and Gurn is trying to harness that
knowledge and make it accessible to everyone. We talk about it as a sort of
people-powered search.

There are a few videos on the website showing how to use Gurn, I apologise -
they are all a bit boring at the moment - we will spice them up once we can
afford a professional.

A rough guide to how it works:

I can add [https://news.ycombinator.com](https://news.ycombinator.com) to the
keyword ‘hn’ or ‘hacker news’ (or whatever!). Now I can type ‘go hn’ in my
address bar and get taken there straight away. It’s as simple as that.

There is a lot more power available - opening multiple websites, searching,
collaboration etc and these are shown in the videos. The goal is to put you
one step away from wherever you need to be.

We are really keen to get your feedback so that we can make Gurn as useful to
as many people as possible.

We’re happy to answer any questions!

Thanks

Simon & Rory

------
jacklucidminds
Very cool product. Lots of exciting applications. What is next big feature
guys?

~~~
sgmccli
Hi jacklucidminds,

Thanks! The critical thing at the moment is supporting all browsers
(particularly IE!) but beyond this, we want to dramatically improve how people
discover tools and resources in the workplace. Think recommender systems and
the like, it would be great to suggest resources to people based on their
colleagues' activity for example. We think there is a lot of potential but
it's making sure we nail the basics and then deliver any value we can on top.

Simon

